# Craftsman Digital Torpedo Level (part #948295)



## jbertelson

Thanks for the review David, I might well be in the market for an item like this, for similar reasons.


----------



## RobertT

I hate bubbles good to see a positive review on a tool I was on the fence about.


----------



## dustyal

I assume it is already set for 0 degrees… i.e. level? Not like the other digital gauges (e.g. Wixey) where you set the zero point from a surface reference point? If so I'm thinking this Craftsman level would be a good addition to the tool bag. Hard for me to read bubble level with my trifold eyeglasses.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

I have one and I alos love it!


----------

